
Gravity doesn’t leak into large, hidden dimensions - wwarner
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/gravity-doesnt-leak-large-hidden-dimensions
======
wwarner
LIGO provides observations simultaneously at the smallest and largest scales.
This kind of experimentation is going to lead to theoretical advances.

